# Looking for advice on Hawks



## gbbalcuns (Mar 13, 2008)

Just the past couple of days there have been hawks in the tree's in my yard. Yesterday the Hawk decapitaded a pigeon that lived on my roof. The next day it must have gotten 5 little sparrow birds and I cant take it. The Hawk just seemed to torture the little birds that it caught. I want the Hawks gone. I bought a bb gun and shot the Hawk a few times it didnt really bother it. What elts can I do. I have bird feeders for the birds so they are normally very happy in my yard. I know the bb gun is wrong but just the way he slowly ripped the little ones apart was awful and there was nothing I could do.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

gbbalcuns said:


> Just the past couple of days there have been hawks in the tree's in my yard. Yesterday the Hawk decapitaded a pigeon that lived on my roof. The next day it must have gotten 5 little sparrow birds and I cant take it. The Hawk just seemed to torture the little birds that it caught. I want the Hawks gone. I bought a bb gun and shot the Hawk a few times it didnt really bother it. What elts can I do. I have bird feeders for the birds so they are normally very happy in my yard. I know the bb gun is wrong but just the way he slowly ripped the little ones apart was awful and there was nothing I could do.


It is illegal to shoot at a hawk, you could get into alot of trouble there if anyone knew. The only thing I can think of is to call the game and wildlife commission or department, they may have some ideas to relocate this guy if he is being a nusiance.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

gbbalcuns said:


> Just the past couple of days there have been hawks in the tree's in my yard. Yesterday the Hawk decapitaded a pigeon that lived on my roof. The next day it must have gotten 5 little sparrow birds and I cant take it. The Hawk just seemed to torture the little birds that it caught. I want the Hawks gone. I bought a bb gun and shot the Hawk a few times it didnt really bother it. What elts can I do. I have bird feeders for the birds so they are normally very happy in my yard. I know the bb gun is wrong but just the way he slowly ripped the little ones apart was awful and there was nothing I could do.


Bad choice all around. It is illegal to shoot hawks and then you're going to TELL someone you did it? 
The hawks are birds/animals that have to survive just like any other bird/animal. The hawks do not "torture" their kills. They only kill what they NEED to kill to eat and survive. There's no difference in a hawk killing a bird than a frog eating a fly. It's nature. It happens. Nothing you do is going to change that. What if that hawk you shot goes somewhere and dies and it has babies in a nest. Now THEY will starve and die a slow miserable death, just because they exist. 
If you don't want to hawks bothering the birds in your yard, then quit feeding the birds.
I had to do that. I feed the wild birds at a feeder in the winter time, because my pigeons aren't out much. But once my pigeons start getting out to fly, the bird feeder comes down. The wild birds survive just fine without me feeding them and the hawks don't have as much reason to come to my yard.


----------



## gbbalcuns (Mar 13, 2008)

Point Taken. This morning I took down the feeder and returned the gun.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

There's really not much you can do about those hawks. They are protected by law. Ripping their prey apart is actually how they eat.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

gbbalcuns said:


> Point Taken. This morning I took down the feeder and returned the gun.


Thank you. That's for the best. I really do understand how you feel. I've had a few birds taken right here in my yard. At that moment, I HATED that hawk, but after I calm down I realize he's only doing what God put him on earth to do.
I've also spent the last couple of months watching live web cams of Eagles and Hawks and I've seen them lay their eggs, sit on them faithfully, hatch the babies, feed them and raise them until they are old enough to leave the nest. It really is quite a wonderful thing to watch. They are as good a parents as a pigeon or any other bird you'll see. They just want to live their life like all creatures.


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

I agree with you guys. When my first pigeon got taken by a hawk i was flipping and fuming. i wanted every hawk to die. But i also relized that he is just doing what he needs to do to survive. so now when i get pigeons again i am picking breeds that don't mind being "prisoners". lol. so i am going for fancy breeds


----------

